# I want a 2nd wheelset - Aksium vs Open Pro vs CXP22



## pedalpedalpedal (Jan 11, 2010)

So I'm on a "Taking my JTS to its roots" journey, and getting pieces together for a more trail/cx-oriented bike. The wheelset I have on it right now is a more road-friendly Shimano R-550, so I'm looking for a wheelset that can handle a bit more punishment.

I know a lot of stock CX bikes come with either Aksiums or CXP22s, the latter of which being cheaper. Open Pros seem to be very popular, but are they _that_ much better than the other two that they're worth the extra money over the CXP22, or just a better choice than Aksiums?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

*I voted "Other"*

Punish the WH-R550s. If you must buy a new wheelset, I would upgrade the wheels you plan to use on the road.


----------



## pedalpedalpedal (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, my "road wheels" are also the ones I use for commuting, so i don't want anything too "blingy."


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Hmm. I guess that from my perspective you have an okay wheel in the WH-R550 that would be fine on a commuter and would not be too flimsy or too expensive to ride on a trail.

If by "cx-oriented" you mean racing, you could do better in terms of weight for the cost of a set of Aksiums, which seem pretty equivalent to what you have.

Or you could do the same for your road/commuter wheels and still have plenty of wheel, unless you are very heavy or hit a lot of potholes.

According to Mavic's numbers, you would save 1/3 lb. building with Open Pro's instead of CXP-22s.


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

The answer also depends on what you're building the OP or CXP22's on. From my experience, CXP22's aren't that great, but OP's are ok, a lot of forum members love OPs. For trail riding and cx riding (not racing) you would do well wtih OP build on shimano hubs. They'd be a little heavy for racing, but you could go higher end with the hubs and drop some weight if you are planning on racing.


----------



## pedalpedalpedal (Jan 11, 2010)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Hmm. I guess that from my perspective you have an okay wheel in the WH-R550 that would be fine on a commuter and would not be too flimsy or too expensive to ride on a trail.
> 
> If by "cx-oriented" you mean racing, you could do better in terms of weight for the cost of a set of Aksiums, which seem pretty equivalent to what you have.
> 
> ...


Yeah the thing is, I don't want to have to change tires and tubes when I want to hit the trails - just swapping a wheelset would be much easier, especially since my commuter tires are Spec Armadillos


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

What's your budget?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*OPs*

32 3x
28 if yer light
hand built last ya a lifetime
unless you slam them into something
then just buy a new rim and voila


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yup. You could definatley get away w/ 28 in the front at least. I ran reflexes (which are basically the tubular version) w/ 28 in the front, 32 rear. And I ain't "light".


----------

